# 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010



## Reisender (15. November 2009)

Hallo an alle die zum Raubfisch Cup 2010 kommen wollen und müssen. 

Nun haben wir einen Termin für unseren Raubfisch Cup 2010.

Unterkünfte und Kosten werden noch eingestellt.

*Treffen ist: Schaprode am  22.10.2010 - 24.10.2010*


*Deweiterein wird noch ein Schleppfischen veranstalltet, der Termin wird noch bekannt gegeben !!*




Hier noch mal das Bild von UER sein 65er Hecht im Drill ......







|sagnix|sagnix



*Teilnehmer Raubfisch-Cup 2010*

1) *Uer*.............mit Boot-----hat ein Zi. 
2) Udo----------------------hat ein Zi.
3) Beate--------------------hat ein Zi.
4) Bwrds..........mit Boot
5) 
6) Mecki----------------------hat ein Zi.
7) 
8) 
9) Bernd---------------------hat ein Zi.
10) Christian.....Mit Boot hat ZI.m
11) 
12) 
13) 
14) Mefotom---------------hat ein Zi.
15) Mefofrau---------------hat ein Zi.
16) Mefokind---------------hat ein Zi.
17) Krümel-----------------hat ein Zi.m
18) dickerchen-------------wie immer mit uer im Zimmer
19) Schwedenfahrer08.......mit Bootm
20) Schweden Kollege1m
21) Schweden Kollege2m
22) muchti
23) blinkerkatze--------------hat ein Zi.h
24) markisenburki.....mit Boot--hat ein Zi.nnn
25) Kai nnn
26) HD4ever mit ??????? nn
27) fusionator----------------hat ein Zi.nn
28) Waldemar----------------hat ein Zi.nn
29) Diggerchen--------------hat ein Zi.m
30) Kahti--------------------hat ein Zi. Meinsmmmmm
31) Freund von Kathi---------hat ein Zi. Meinsmmm
32) Katrin.....hat ein Zi.mm
33) Katrin .....hat ein ZI.mm
34) Mathias .....hat ein Zi.mm
35) Steffen....hat ein Zi.mm
36) Christian ....mit Boot und ein Zi.mm



:vik:


----------



## micbrtls (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hi,

mache doch zwei Veranstaltungen: Einen auf Dorsch im April und einen im Oktober auf Hecht. Rügen hat sich doch bewährt, gelle?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen, mit dabei zu sein.

MfG Michael


----------



## Reisender (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Moin, ja, das können wir auch machen, nur ist es dann der 4 und 5 Cup :m

Aber ich habe es aufgenommen als Vorschlag !!


----------



## Mefotom (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hört sich auch gut an.

Vielleicht kann man es so einrichten, daß auch im Frühjahr auf Hecht und Co gefischt werden kann.

Jeder so wie er mag.

Nur so ein Vorschlag, werde auf jeden Fall versuchen teilzunehmen. Egal was für Fische es werden.

Thomas


----------



## Magnumwerfer (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

...jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich keinen 65er Hecht gefangen habe, der hätte uns wohl sonst wohin geschleppt|uhoh:
Armer Uer, war es wirklich so schlimm? 

Im Frühjahr habe ich keine Zeit, also bleibt für mich nur der Herbst.


----------



## Mefotom (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@Magnumwerfer

Dann müssen wir halt einen im Frühjahr und einen im Herbst machen.

Damit Du bei Einem dabeisein kannst.

Thomas


----------



## Magnumwerfer (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hi Mefotom,

ja hast Recht. 

Wie sieht es denn mit Mefos am Kup Arkona aus? Da hätte ich auch mal Lust zu.


----------



## Mefotom (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Könnte man auch mal in Angriff nehmen.

Wenn die einen Dorsche gehen, könnten andere auf Mefo´s losziehen.
Da wäre ich gerne dabei.

Kap Arkona sollt auf jeden Fall was gehen.

Thomas


----------



## Magnumwerfer (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ja, doch den Haufen dann so zereißen ist auch nicht gut, dann doch lieber was extriges planen.


----------



## Mefotom (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Mal schauen was die Planung hergibt.

Dann kann man immer noch was zusätzlich planen.

Thomas


----------



## Reisender (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ja ja....lass die Jungs los und schon sind sie weg !! |muahah:|muahah:


Und ich dachte ich bin der einzigte Irre von 2 Millionen Useren der nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haten, nun sehe ich das es doch noch einen oder zwei mehr gibt !!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Da ich ja nun frisch aus dem OP komme, kann ich sagen man hat mir am Hirn gefummelt, und wie ich aus der Nakose kam, hatte ich schon meinen ersten 75er Dorsch....na das lässt doch hoffen auf mehr :vik:

*Hiermit grüße ich meinen OP-Team im Winterberg Saarbrücken *:m

Immer ein stück Schnur in der Hand zum ............da war doch was !!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Mecki (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Freunde

Ihr wist, ich bin fast zu jeder Schandtat bereit. Es muss nur fast legal sein. Ich habe kein Problem damit zwei Treffen mit zu Organisieren. Googelt mal die Ostküste Rügens ab. Lauterbach, Seedorf oder Reddevitz wären Orte, von denen man schnell auf die Ostsee kommt aber auch im Greifswalder Bodden zum fischen bleibe kann. Dazu kommt, das es ein super Fleckchen Erde ist. Schreibt einfach was Ihr wollt. Dann bekommen wir es schon hin. 

Gruß Mecki


----------



## HD4ever (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

April ist ne gute Zeit - nicht nur auf Hecht .... |bla:


----------



## Mefotom (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@HD

genau, April ist immer gut. Mefo´s Hecht Barsch usw.

Mal schauen was man auf die Beine stellen kann.

Thomas


----------



## Mecki (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Mefotom schrieb:


> @HD
> 
> genau, April ist immer gut. Mefo´s Hecht Barsch usw.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Thomas#h

du zweifelst aber nicht dran? ;+ Das packen wir.#6#6#6

Gruß aus Stralsund
Peter


----------



## Mefotom (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Nein da hab ich keine Zweifel.

Nachdem diesjährigen Erlebniss beim Cup habe ich da grösste Zuversicht.:m

Thomas


----------



## Mecki (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hi

die Schonzeiten

Hecht      01.03 - 30.04
Zander     23.04 - 22.05
Lachs und Mefo
              01.09 - 30.11
Platte      01.02 - 30.04


----------



## Magnumwerfer (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Bremsen!!!

...jetzt macht mal bitte nicht zu viel aus, an dem ich nicht teilnehmen kann, sonst krieg ich Depressionen. Das wollt Ihr doch nicht, oder?

...ne macht mal, ich bin Kummer gewohnt ;-)


----------



## Mefotom (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Also April schon mal gar nicht gut für Hechtfänger und Zanderjäger.

Eher für Hecht- und Zandernachwuchs. Auch gut, dass muss man denen auch zugestehen.


Dann wohl eher Ende Mai auf Hecht und Co.

Thomas


----------



## Reisender (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Wie ich das sehe, müßen wir einen *Dorsch Cup* machen und dann unseren *Uer Raubfisch-Cup 2010.*

*Denn ich möchte gerne Uer sein ins Leben gerufenen Cup bei behalten wie er war und ist !!*|wavey:

Wie ich Mecki kenne, hat er bestimmt nichts da gegen und ist zu allen schandtaten bereit !! :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Denn ich möchte gerne Uer sein ins Leben gerufenen Cup bei behalten wie er war und ist !!*|wavey:


 
#6 genau, und den wie gehabt im Herbst:q


----------



## Mefotom (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

So soll es sein.

1. Raubfischcup.
2. Dorsch und Mefocup.

Thomas


----------



## Reisender (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@Mecki

Wir haben ein Problem, Dorsche fischen mit Irren auf der Ostsee ist auch noch angesagt !!

Haben wir den Mut sowas zu machen ??|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Mecki (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Wie ich das sehe, müßen wir einen *Dorsch Cup* machen und dann unseren *Uer Raubfisch-Cup 2010.*
> 
> *Denn ich möchte gerne Uer sein ins Leben gerufenen Cup bei behalten wie er war und ist !!*|wavey:
> 
> Wie ich Mecki kenne, hat er bestimmt nichts da gegen und ist zu allen schandtaten bereit !! :vik::vik::vik:


 

Hallo Mike,

aber immer. :vik::vik: OK. Wenn gewünscht können wir im April oder anfang Mai auf Dorsch Mefo und Lachs. Mit Boot schleppen oder in Wathose mit Spinnrute.
Dazu kommt, wenn das Wetter nicht zu kalt ist, ist der Hering im Sund. Angeln vom Rügendamm. Kult.#6 Hering frisch gebraten" LECKER " Ich angel und esse den Hering mit oder ohne Euch :q:q:q

Petri


----------



## Reisender (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> aber immer. :vik::vik: OK. Wenn gewünscht können wir im April oder anfang Mai auf Dorsch Mefo und Lachs. Mit Boot schleppen oder in Wathose mit Spinnrute.
> Dazu kommt, wenn das Wetter nicht zu kalt ist, ist der Hering im Sund. Angeln vom Rügendamm. Kult.#6 Hering frisch gebraten" LECKER " Ich angel und esse den Hering mit oder ohne Euch :q:q:q
> ...



Na dann machen wir das doch für die Jungs, ich denke mal, das auch die anderen dabei sein werden !!

Wie nennen wir denn das Treffen ?? #c #c 

Kutter-AB Treffen für alle ??


----------



## Sputnik4711 (16. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Also Leutz ich bin dabei, egal was geangelt wird, Hauptsache Fisch !!#6


----------



## micbrtls (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Mache doch im April einen Kleinbootcup, hoffe das Wetter spielt dann mit. Ich wäre dabei, ausgenommen am 24.04.2010, da bin ich unpässlich. Würde dann zum ersten mal mein Pontoonboot ins Wasser schmeißen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Mache doch im April einen Kleinbootcup, hoffe das Wetter spielt dann mit. Ich wäre dabei, ausgenommen am 24.04.2010, da bin ich unpässlich. Würde dann zum ersten mal mein Pontoonboot ins Wasser schmeißen!


wo und wie klein ist-muß das kleinboot sein.....????


----------



## micbrtls (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Dachte vom Bellyboot, über Pontoonboot bis zum 300 cm Schlauchboot


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

so also frühjahr dorsch mefo lachs....
und im herbst barsch und hecht alles klar oder.....:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Dachte vom Bellyboot, über Pontoonboot bis zum 300 cm Schlauchboot



na gut dann ist mein boot zu groß....oder ich säge es durch:q:q:q


----------



## micbrtls (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@esox02: Sprengen geht auch!! :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Mecki (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo micbrtls

Na ja. Wenn ruhige See ist, mach es gehen. Aber das Wetter kann von Stunde zu Stunde umschlagen. Der Greifswalder Bodden ist nicht ohne. Da ist schon so manch einer durch Leichtsinn ums Leben gekommen. Auf dem Sund ist es was anderes. Da ist man schnell unter Land. Einfach mit bringen und  schauen wie es wird. 

Petri
Mecki


----------



## micbrtls (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Natürlich ist jeder willkommen, der ein Boot hat und angeln will!!! Net alles gleich ernst nehmen! Und je mehr Leuts kommen um so schöner wirds doch!

Und einer muß die ganzen gefangenen Dorsche an Bord nehmen, da kann das Boot gar nicht groß genug sein!


----------



## Mecki (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ach so. Vergiss den großen Anker nicht. Wegen’s der großen Hechte. Nicht das die mit Dir über den Bodden marachen.
 Esox 02 lasse Du Dein Boot mal wie es ist. Das Passt schon 

Mecki


----------



## Mecki (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Natürlich ist jeder willkommen, der ein Boot hat und angeln will!!! Net alles gleich ernst nehmen! Und je mehr Leuts kommen um so schöner wirds doch!
> 
> Und einer muß die ganzen gefangenen Dorsche an Bord nehmen, da kann das Boot gar nicht groß genug sein!


 

|kopfkrat ne ne.#d Auch die kein Boot haben sind willkommen.


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



micbrtls schrieb:


>




Das Teil solltest du mal zum Pfingsttreffen mit bringen auf Fehmarn !!
Das Teil sieht so Geil aus, damit würde ich gerne mal auf der Ostsee schippern gehen. Und wer weiß, ich habe ja auch in Mai Brutzeltag und kann mir was Wünschen :m:m:m


----------



## Mecki (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Mike

Eh ich es vergesse. Vom Herrentag bis zum 23.05sind Katrin Bernd und ich in Norwegen. Bitte in der Zeit kein Treffen. Es sei Ihr fürchtet die Konkurrenz. Nicht von mir.
Ich bin ja einer der nichts fängt.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo Mike
> 
> Eh ich es vergesse. Vom Herrentag bis zum 23.05sind Katrin Bernd und ich in Norwegen. Bitte in der Zeit kein Treffen. Es sei Ihr fürchtet die Konkurrenz. Nicht von mir.
> Ich bin ja einer der nichts fängt.
> ...



Vom 21 -24 ist das Pfingsttreffen auf Fehmarn :vik: :vik:


----------



## micbrtls (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hi Mike!

Wieviel Tonnen Würstchen wollste mir denn dafür geben?? Muß ich mit nem LKW kommen???

Natürlich nehme ich eines von diesen Booten mit, ich muß es doch selber mal ausprobieren. Hatte zwei verschiedene Pontoonboote im Garten, die wurden direkt von einem Reporter "konfisziert". Bin ja froh, das ich die selber mal gesehen habe. Mit der Stellfläche vor dem Sitz und der Ablagemöglichkeit, sowie den Ruten- und Motorhalterung ist das Ding ein Traum.

Im Dezember gehen 50 Stück auf Reisen!


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Hi Mike!
> 
> Wieviel Tonnen Würstchen wollste mir denn dafür geben?? Muß ich mit nem LKW kommen???
> 
> ...




Motorhalterung ??

Na das ist doch das richtige für mich wenn da oben bin !!

Nee nee, keine Würste, ich bettel mich bei meiner Familie durch um sowas zu bekommen. :q:q:q...und wenn ich dann auch noch Traurig schaue, dann bekomme ich bestimmt eins !!


----------



## micbrtls (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Tja Mike, ich glaube da müsstest du schon längerfristig betteln. Weißt selber das ich generell nicht teuer bin, aber das hat seinen Preis. Ist aber immer noch günstger als vieles andere


----------



## uer (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

hi freunde #h

in meiner knapp bemessenen zeit - zur zeit - :q (soll heißen in den phasen wo gerade nichts beißt auf dem bodden & das ist recht selten) habe ich mir gedanken gemacht wie & wo unser 4 Anglerboard Raubfischcup stattfinden könnte und oh wunder mir ist sogar eine |licht aufgegangen :vik:

einige von euch haben es ja schon angesprochen, *hecht & dorsch,* so sollte die kombination für 2010 sein, 

um dies optimal durchführen zu können, soll heißen kurze anfahrtswege zu beiden fischarten und um eventuellen ausfall beim dorschen zu verkraften, ist schaprode genau der richtige ort wo wir uns niederlassen könnten, 

es gibt dort genug ferienwohnungen, 
es gibt dort einen sehr geschützten hafen und eine slipe wo man auch größere boote in wasser bekommt 
und es gibt dort auch boote zu mieten wenn es notwendig werden sollte 

*uuuuuuuuuuuuund* was es noch gibt es gibt dort 2 gute kneipen wo wir unseren unbändigen durst löschen können, :vik:



mein terminvorschlag wäre der *22.10 bis 24.10.* mittags oder als ausweichtermin der *12.11. bis 14.11.2010* mittags, 



da die zeit bis dahin noch recht lang ist, sollten wir genug wenns geht mehr ( is 25 richtig ?)wie beim letztenmal zusammen bekommen, 

nach dem motto je größer die gemeinschaft je mehr spaß macht es 

also der vater dieser treffens würde es - so gut finden - dann bleibt es auch ein AB Raubfisch (Uer) Cup 

#h #h vom #:


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

*22.10 bis 24.10....das ist auch meine Termin den ich gerne hätte !!
*

Also ich bin dabei  !!


----------



## Mefotom (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Das würde mir bestens passen. 

Da hat meine Tochter Ferien, dann könnte meine Frau auch teilnehmen.

Also 22.10-24.10.10 da wären wir 3 dabei.

Thomas


----------



## Magnumwerfer (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ich denke der Termin ist sehr gut und Schaprode hat auch seinen Reiz (dort gibbet ein "Fischrestaurant-Die alte Schule" sagt mapsgoogle) für alle die mal Hecht schmecken wollen. Und eins sag ich gleich: Dann kommt mein Fotoapparat mit an Bord und bleibt nicht wieder im Auto liegen wie beim letzten mal. Das bedeutet, dass dann auch alle Meterhechte fangen. Wetten?:vik:


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Na da hat unser Uer ja mal sein Gehirn zum Rauchen gebracht !!

Also warte ich auf Mecki seine Antwort und werde den Fred neu aufmachen !!

:m:m:m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Also ich bin auch dabei, mit mein Kollegga, wenn es ihn wieder nicht so erwischt, das die Nase mehr trieft, als Angeln angesagt ist !!!

Aber auf ein wenig Schleppangeln hätte ich ja auch mal Gelüste, das habe ich noch nie gemacht, würde mich aber einmal reizen, so etwas zu machen !!!

Also, wenn wir sowas auch mal ins rollen bringen köntten, wäre ich auch gerne dabei  #6 macht Euch auch darüber mal ein paar Gedanken !!!!


----------



## Mecki (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo zusammen,



Wir habe doch gar kein Problem damit. Ob im Oktober oder November ist gleich. Katrin, Bernd, Cristian und ich sind dabei. Das 3. war super und das 4. wird nicht schlechter.

 Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Also 22.10-24.10.10.....würde ich sagen Peter !!

Soll ich einen neuen Fred starten mit schaprode ??

Weiteres können wir ja dann noch einstellen !!


----------



## Mecki (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Mike

warum willst Du den Fred schließen? Es könnte doch sein, dass der Eine oder Andere im April oder Mai kommen will und Dorsch, Mefo und Lachs angeln möchte. Oder Hering oder und Hornhecht.
Ich bin gerne bereit die Unterkunft und alles was dazu gehört zu Organisieren. Sollte keiner Lust haben, hat es sich erledigt.
Mach einfach zwei Listen und gut is.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## uer (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



			
				sputnik schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf ein wenig Schleppangeln hätte ich ja auch mal Gelüste, das habe ich noch nie gemacht, würde mich aber einmal reizen, so etwas zu machen !!!


 
also ich würde mein boot komplett trollingfertig (downrigger, ruten, köder u.s.w.) zur anschauung mitbringen, 

nur eins sollte fest stehen, 
wenn getrollt würde, es würde nur ein schnupperkurs geben, da die salmoniden schonzeit haben, würde jede zufällig gefangene 100% ohne wenn und aber zurück gesetzt werden, 
dorsch & hecht sind dagegen von dieser maßnahme nicht betroffen, 

@ reisender & mecki 

villa holm - ist ne super unterkunft, da hätten schon mal reichlich leute platz - wenns noch frei zu dem zeitpunkt wäre, 

*wie immer:* 
uer'chen kommt auf platz nr. 1 :vik: & meldet sich damit an (& hofft das er & seine familie bis dahin gesund & glücklich bleibt)


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Mecki schrieb:


> Mike
> 
> warum willst Du den Fred schließen? Es könnte doch sein, dass der Eine oder Andere im April oder Mai kommen will und Dorsch, Mefo und Lachs angeln möchte. Oder Hering oder und Hornhecht.
> Ich bin gerne bereit die Unterkunft und alles was dazu gehört zu Organisieren. Sollte keiner Lust haben, hat es sich erledigt.
> ...



Zwei Listen.....OK habe ja auch wieder gute Durchblutung im Hirn nach meiner OP, da kann ich auch 2 Listen machen.......immer auf die kleinen :m


----------



## Magnumwerfer (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Udo`lein und Beate kommen direkt nach Uer`chen auf Platz 2 und 3

Supi!

1. Uer`chen
2. Udo`lein
3. Beate
4.


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Udo`lein und Beate kommen direkt nach Uer`chen auf Platz 2 und 3
> 
> Supi!
> 
> ...



Na schön....nun kann ich wieder alles ändern......Und nur weil ich wieder Klar denken kann mit so viel Blut im Hirn !!.......OK OK...mit mir kann man es ja machen !! Also ändern Mike#h#h#h#h


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Datt mache ich aber nur für Freunde !!

Und nun steht die erste Seite wie ne 1......und Udo-lein, habe ich es richtig gemacht ?? :vik::vik:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Nein#q  latürlich nich#h

9) Magnumwerfer
10) Magnumsfrau gibbet in der Liste auch noch! Dat wußte ich doch nich, sonst hätte ich doch nix gesacht Mann!

Mußte halt doch noch mal tätlich werden|kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Nein#q  latürlich nich#h
> 
> 9) Magnumwerfer
> 10) Magnumsfrau gibbet in der Liste auch noch! Dat wußte ich doch nich, sonst hätte ich doch nix gesacht Mann!
> ...




Habe ich doch gerne gemacht.....und da kann man mal sehen zu viel Blut im Hirn macht Blind ...:m:m:m Alles ist nun so wie es sein muß !!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (17. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Das hast Du sehr gut gemacht...ich bin stolz auf Dich, hast ne kippe gut bei mir:c ein pisschen mehr Blut durch meine grauen Hirnwindungen täten mir wohl auch gut#6


----------



## micbrtls (18. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hi Mike,

will doch gar nicht der erste sein, mir reichts doch schon, wenn ich die größten Fische fange. Also trage mich mal vorsichtshaber für beide Termine ein


----------



## Reisender (18. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

OK...werde ich machen !!


----------



## dickerchen (20. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hi - Dickerchen ist aus Hamburg zurück |bigeyes

Wenn ich bis dahin nicht geplatzt bin - bin ich auch dabei. 

Also eintragen :

Dickerchen auf Uer'chens Boot. (Ich bin der Hilfsmotor )


----------



## Reisender (20. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



dickerchen schrieb:


> Hi - Dickerchen ist aus Hamburg zurück |bigeyes
> 
> Wenn ich bis dahin nicht geplatzt bin - bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> ...




Mach nicht solche Schweinerei :vik: habe dich mit auf der Liste der fänger gestellt !!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Jungs,
Ihr wollt doch nicht ohne uns auf die Hecht-jagt gehen???|kopfkrat

Wir sind auch dabei, mit Boot und 2 Kollegen der Angelfraktion.

Werden diesmal angreifen.....befinden uns schon im Trainingslager....#6:vik:

Auf ins Jahr 2010......juhu

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> Ihr wollt doch nicht ohne uns auf die Hecht-jagt gehen???|kopfkrat
> 
> Wir sind auch dabei, mit Boot und 2 Kollegen der Angelfraktion.
> ...



Wenn ich dich nicht mit nehmen würde, dann hättest du keine PN bekommen !! :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik: und bestimmt habe ich einen oder den anderen vergessen......na ja, es spricht sich ja rum !! #6#6


----------



## muchti (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

moin jungs,

also wenn sich bis dahin nix ändert und der alte mi rechtzeitig von bord lässt dann bin i mit dabei. 
vielleicht lässt uerchen mi auch mit auf sein boot, einer muss ja schließlich die leinen aufschießen, anker bedienen...


----------



## Reisender (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



muchti schrieb:


> moin jungs,
> 
> also wenn sich bis dahin nix ändert und der alte mi rechtzeitig von bord lässt dann bin i mit dabei.
> vielleicht lässt uerchen mi auch mit auf sein boot, einer muss ja schließlich die leinen aufschießen, anker bedienen...




Bring doch deine Zuckerschnutte mit, ich Miete denn auch ein Boot für mich und die Damen alleine !! :l:l:l:l:l

Stehst auf der Liste !!


----------



## Reisender (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@Magnumwerfer

Dein Postfach ist Voll !! :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

jetzt nicht mehr:m


----------



## Reisender (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> jetzt nicht mehr:m



OK, dann kann  ich ja weiter die Meter Hechte dir zeigen !! .....


----------



## Mecki (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Männers und Damens

Ist ja rege Beteiligung. #6Da brauchen wir ja keine Angst haben, dass wir allein fischen fahren müssen. Jan Du brauchst Dir nicht einbilden, dass Ihr beim 4. den Pokal wieder mit nehmt. Ich werde bis dahin kräftig üben, dass ich auch mal nen Fisch fange. Das übrige macht Krümel und Udo dann. Also halte dich mal schon fest.
Wir sind Heute mit nem Kutter auf der Ostsee gewesen. Was meint Ihr wer die meisten Dorsche gefangen hat. Drei mal dürft Ihr raten. Und was mein Ihr wer die wenigsten gefangen hat. Da braucht Ihr nur ein mal raten.#q Aber wie schon geschrieben. Ich arbeite dran. Bis dahin.|wavey:

Petri Heil
Mecki


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ja unser Krümel hat da das richtige Händchen zur verlockenden Köderführung. War doch Krümel, oder, Mecky?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Eins ist sicher Ihr Fischers, mit uns ist auch noch zu Rechnen.

Haben ins Boot noch zusätzliche Schwimmkörper einbauen lassen.

Wegen dem ganzen Tüdelkram und Gummiköder

Wird ein heißer krampf.....ehhhh....Kampf.

Grüssle vom Binnenland Niedersachsen


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

...nach langem überlegen ist mir ein entscheidender Fehler meiner Art zu fischen aufgefallen. Genaues wird hier selbstverständlich nicht verraten, erst wieder wenn unsere Crew vollzählig ist.:m
Versprochen, den Fehler mache ich bestimmt nicht mehr.:vik:


----------



## Mecki (22. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Claus,

Wir unterschätzen mit Euch nicht und ich denke auch, dass Ihr gut fangt. Wie heißt es, der beste soll den Pokal mit nach Hause nehmen. Nein es soll kein verbissener Wettkampf sein und werden. Es soll Spaß machen und man kann neue Leute kennen lernen. Wir wahren ja nun das erste mal dabei und fanden es so gut, dass wir das nächste Jahr wieder dabei sind. 

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (23. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> ...nach langem überlegen ist mir ein entscheidender Fehler meiner Art zu fischen aufgefallen. Genaues wird hier selbstverständlich nicht verraten, erst wieder wenn unsere Crew vollzählig ist.:m
> Versprochen, den Fehler mache ich bestimmt nicht mehr.:vik:




Ist dir nun der Blitz durchs Hirn geschossen das man das nicht ans andere ende der Schnur hängen sollte ??


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Auf so einen schönen rot-weißen Köder stehen bestimmt die Großen#6

Also, vergiß dann mal nicht genug davon mitzubringen, dann haben wir vielleicht alle solche Hirnblitze

:k


----------



## micbrtls (30. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Wenn gewünscht, kann ich jedem noch einen Meter FC zum Testen raus geben, würde aber schon gerne wissen, wie viele kommen und welche Stärke gewünscht wird.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (30. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Was ist das, FC?


----------



## micbrtls (30. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Fluorocarbon


----------



## Magnumwerfer (30. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Danke, 

die Teilnehmer siehst Du auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## micbrtls (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Evtl. kommt noch ein DS, Carolina und Texas Rig Spezi mit. Sieht sehr gut aus. Und ich habe jeden auf meiner Seite, der was testen darf.


----------



## Reisender (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



micbrtls schrieb:


> Evtl. kommt noch ein DS, Carolina und Texas Rig Spezi mit. Sieht sehr gut aus. Und ich habe jeden auf meiner Seite, der was testen darf.




Egal....bring einfach mit !!
Sag aber die Namen, denn ich möchte sie ja auch auf die erste Seite schreiben.....:m:m:m


----------



## Reisender (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Da Magnumwerfer hier nicht mehr ist, werde ich ihn weiter Kontakten und .......:q :q :q Pflegen....der Arme :vik: Magnumwerfer....Nichtsfänger auch noch dazu !!:m


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Jungs was ist denn hier Los???

Magnumwerfer, Esoxs usw. 

Habe ich was verpasst??#t#t#c


----------



## Reisender (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs was ist denn hier Los???
> 
> Magnumwerfer, Esoxs usw.
> 
> Habe ich was verpasst??#t#t#c



Magnumwerfer ist geschmolzen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Und Esox paddelt hier noch rum.:vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ach sooooooo und ich dachte schon.............nein....... na dann dann ist ja jut.

Grüssle an alle Weihnachtsmänner#h#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

na ja mehr lesend


----------



## blinkerkatze (21. März 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

So ich habe mich auch zum AB-Cup angemeldet. Leider kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich ein Boot mitbringe. 
Was ich aber weis ist das ich für AB-Cup Teilnehmer Übernachtungen habe also wer was braucht einfach mal melden.


----------



## Reisender (21. März 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> So ich habe mich auch zum AB-Cup angemeldet. Leider kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich ein Boot mitbringe.
> Was ich aber weis ist das ich für AB-Cup Teilnehmer Übernachtungen habe also wer was braucht einfach mal melden.



Notiert und auf der Liste......#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

So, habe mich wieder verfestigt:vik:

Der ist geschmolzen, der war gut#h


----------



## Reisender (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Oh die Sonne geht wieder auf.....#h


----------



## burki62 (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Oh die Sonne geht wieder auf.....#h


 

hi mike,

was kan ich jetzt unter schleppangeln verstehen, etwa trolling 



oder einfach nur driften?
ist beim raubfischcup nur hecht und barsch erwünscht, oder darf ich auch mit nen boot voller dorsche anlanden?

gruss burki





http://www.anglerboard.de/angeln/gif-angeln-0090.gif.html


----------



## Reisender (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hi mike,
> 
> was kan ich jetzt unter schleppangeln verstehen, etwa trolling
> 
> ...




Das Schleppen/Trolling war mal geplant, durch den harten Winter ist es aber ins Eis gefallen !! :q

Du kannst dein Boot voll machen mit was du fängst......und wenn es ne Ladung Heringe sind..:m


----------



## burki62 (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Das Schleppen/Trolling war mal geplant, durch den harten Winter ist es aber ins Eis gefallen !! :q
> 
> Du kannst dein Boot voll machen mit was du fängst......und wenn es ne Ladung Heringe sind..:m


 
dann melde ich mich mal vorsichtig für den oktober an.
bleibt es bei schapprode?
passendes wetter und körperliche verfassung vorausgesetzt
würde dann mit boot kommen und auf dem campingplatz übernachten. 

#hburki


----------



## Reisender (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Passendes Wetter......bei 8 bft. Backe ich dir noch ein Kuchen !!:m :m  Joh soll alles so bleiben 

Stehst auf der Liste #6#6


----------



## burki62 (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Passendes Wetter......bei 8 bft. Backe ich dir noch ein Kuchen !!:m :m Joh soll alles so bleiben
> 
> Stehst auf der Liste #6#6


 
klar, brauchst ja nur die zutaten zusammenschütten, verrühren tut sich das ja selbst

danke#h


----------



## Reisender (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

*Richtig* !!

Ich habe mir vorgenommen auch mal was zu fangen....beim letzten mal habe ich nur ne Brücke gefangen.....|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## muchti (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

wie schön, steh ja schon auf der liste...i denke im oktober bin i auch wieder in deutschland...

und denk dran mike...dieses jahr wolltest du doch zur abwechslung mal den größten fisch fangen...

zu schlagen ist 114 vom vorjahrestrip...
aber keine sorge...sind noch weitaus größere im teich 

gruss marco


----------



## burki62 (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Richtig* !!
> 
> Ich habe mir vorgenommen auch mal was zu fangen....beim letzten mal habe ich nur ne Brücke gefangen.....|rolleyes|rolleyes


 

jau, hab ich gelesen
ich wünsche dir und auch den anderen maximale erfolge beim nächsten cup#6
ich denke, wer nicht gerade auf den mega hecht aus ist, wird auch weiter draußen zum erfolg kommen ... wenn das wetter pass!!!


----------



## Reisender (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hmmmm.....hatte ich eigendlich schon gesagt das ich ab den 16.04 auf Fehmarn wohne ??
Dann habe ich es auch nicht mehr so weit zum Bodden und werde zu 100% da öfters mal auftauchen um zu üben !!

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## burki62 (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....hatte ich eigendlich schon gesagt das ich ab den 16.04 auf Fehmarn wohne ??
> Dann habe ich es auch nicht mehr so weit zum Bodden und werde zu 100% da öfters mal auftauchen um zu üben !!
> 
> :vik::vik::vik::vik:


 
ist das saarland pleite, dass die dich los werden müssen:q
bzw. kann sich fehmarn leisten, dich zu beherbergen;+
üben kannst du auch dort, denn "keinen fisch" gibt es dort sicher auch:q


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Na Mike, dann meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Fehmarn???? Wie kommt das denn???#c


----------



## Reisender (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

:q:q:q.....nichts der gleichen Burki.....:q:q:q



Eigendlich ganz einfach.....da ich nun seit 24 Jahre in unseren Lande unterwegs bin, und so einige Krankheiten überlebt habe, ist es an der Zeit wieder in den Norden zu gehen.

Und da ich einen Platz suche der mir gefällt, habe ich Fehmarn gewählt. Nah an der Familie und nah am Wasser......Meine Freundin hat einen Job dort bekommen, denn sie schon seit fast einem Jahr hier im Saarland gesucht hat. Ne neue Wohnung haben wir auch und ich werde mal sehen was ich so mache und noch kann !!

Hätte auch nach Neuseeland, Schweden gehen können, aber dazu bin ich nicht mehr Gesund genug, daher ab an die Küste und ein neues Leben beginnen. 

Viele haben immer Angst...ich war nie so einer, ich habe einfach das gemacht was ich wollte, und daher fällt mir einiges auch leichter. Ich mußte meine Freundin auch erst vor vollendeten tatsachen stellen, damit sie merkt das es doch einfach ist, zumal sie aus Schweden kommt und näher an ihrer Familie ist.

Tja, und nun entsorgen wir hier alles und nehmen nur das mit was wir zum Wohnen brauchen, der rest wird eh wieder in den Jahren neu gekauft !! :m 

ADIOS Saarland......und nichts fangen kann ich auch auf Fehmarn....zumal die Brücke auch größer ist für einen Drill :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## burki62 (6. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> :q:q:q.....nichts der gleichen Burki.....:q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ach du gücklicher
dann lädst du uns sicher mal ein:vik:


----------



## Reisender (6. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Klar Burki, ihr seit immer Willkommen !!


----------



## Reisender (6. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Und nun ??:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Reisender (13. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ein Kollege von mir kommt auch noch mit !!  #h


----------



## micbrtls (30. April 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Gibts neben mir noch einige München-Fans, die das Endspiel sehen wollen????


----------



## Reisender (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

So, es sind nur noch ein paar Monate......

Da sollten wir mal zusehen, das wir was zum Pennen finden und Mecki sollte so langsam die Hechte am Steg anbinden !!

Ich nehme ein Einzelzimmer mit Frühstück......gebracht von Gerd und Manne, und zum Nachtisch, hätte ich gerne ne Blonde mit Gummifische.......#6 #6 #6......nen Haken habe ich selber dabei !! #h#h#h


----------



## Mecki (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Mike, 
was meinst Du, warum wir, Thomas, Tanja, Tamara und ich keine Hechte im Sund gefangen haben. Die haben wir für den Raubfisch Cup aufgehoben. Is das nichts ?
Thomas und Familie, alle Hechte und Co, die wir jetzt nicht gefangen haben, werden wir dann im Oktober raus holen. 
Mike, ein Einzelzimmer sollst Du haben. 

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Danke Mecki.....und ich bin auch wieder Fit wie ein Turnschuh !! Die OP war ja ein voller erfolg und das Blut fließt wieder ungehindert ins Gehirn....OK OK....zumindest wird der Zettel mit Hirn drauf stehend wieder gut versorgt. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Mefotom (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@Peter,

von der Seite hab ich es noch gar nicht betrachtet.

Und im Oktober gibt es ja noch ein Pokal dazu.


----------



## Mecki (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Mike,

schön, dass Du alles gut überstanden hast und der Saft wieder ordentlich  durch Deine Adern fließt. Da sieht man es immer wieder. Ein Fischkopp kann nie ne Landratte  oder Schluchtenjodler werden. Das haut nicht hin. Pack nen Fisch aufs Land, der geht auch ein. 
Spass bei Seite. Könntest Du mal in die Runde fragen für wen ich ein Zimmer Organ. soll und wer sich selbst drum kümmert. Nicht das es wieder son durcheinander gibt wie in Altefähr. Das wäre super.
Sonst gibt’s nichts Neues. Wir haben Dich bei uns im meeresangeln-hst.de angemeldet. Da kannst Du auch das neuste von Euch rein schreiben.
Das für’s erste.
Gruß aus Stralsund
Mecki


----------



## Mecki (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Thomas,

das ist richtig. Es wird ja langweilig wenn Jan den Pokal immer mit nach Hause nimmt. Wir sind ne super Mannschaft und werden den anderen Raubfischern zeigen wie gefischt wird. Oder auch nicht. Auf alle Fälle werden wir es versuchen. Oh Oh Katrin ist auch wieder von der Partie. Das könnte hart werden. Aber schauen wir mal.

Viele Grüße auch an die Familie aus Stralsund

Mecki


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> Wir haben Dich bei uns im meeresangeln-hst.de angemeldet. Da kannst Du auch das neuste von Euch rein schreiben.
> Das für’s erste.
> ...



Äh...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat

Und wie komme ich da rein ??
--------------------------------

Joh, ich werde mal alle anschreiben.....werde ich in Angriff nehmen !!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Mike, auch von mir noch beste Wünsche, sehen uns bald wieder.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Bitte an alle die zum Treffen kommen, bitte mal sagen was sie an Zimmer brauchen !!

PN ist raus....da aber einige ihre Freunde mit bringen, bitte ich ihnen bescheid zu sagen und auch anzufragen ob sie Nächtigen möchten.......

Das Treffen wird wie letztes Jahr auc in Altefär sein !!


----------



## Mefotom (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@Peter,

schöne Grüße zurück.

@Mike,

sollte das Treffen dieses Jahr nicht in Schaprode stattfinden? (Siehe Seite 1)

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Reisender (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Mefotom schrieb:


> @Mike,
> 
> sollte das Treffen dieses Jahr nicht in Schaprode stattfinden? (Siehe Seite 1)
> 
> Grüße Thomas




Ich glaube noch zu wissen, das Peter und ich meinten, das wir doch wieder dort hinfahren wo wir nichts fangen !!:m

Kann sein das ich die erste Seite noch nicht neu gemacht habe....|wavey: |wavey:

Aber das klärt sich ganz schnell denke ich ....:vik:


----------



## Reisender (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

*Treffen ist: Schaprode am  22.10.2010 - 24.10.2010*

Da wir auch auf die Ostsee raus wollen......:vik::vik:


----------



## Reisender (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Treffen ist: Schaprode am  22.10.2010 - 24.10.2010*
> 
> Da wir auch auf die Ostsee raus wollen......:vik::vik:




Die ersten Zimmer wurden schon bestellt !!#6


----------



## Mefotom (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Alles klar Mike.

Dann passt es ja doch.

Das mit der Ostsee hatte ich auch noch im Ohr.

Ist ja nicht mehr sooooooo lange.|rolleyes


----------



## Reisender (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Mefotom schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht mehr sooooooo lange.|rolleyes



Noch paar mal wirste wach und dann hat der Jan dir was mit gebracht  :z:z

So ich fahre nun zum Angeln....:vik:


----------



## Mecki (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Noch paar mal wirste wach und dann hat der Jan dir was mit gebracht :z:z

Haben wir's denn schon Weihnachten |bigeyes? :b Nee. 
Bekommt jeder was? Oder nur die Besten. Dann haben wir als *Nichtsfängen* ja schlechte Karten. Das macht aber nichts. Wir#g uns einen.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

ich halt das im Auge .... kann aber auf so lange Zeit noch nicht fest zusagen.
wäre allerdings mit Boot und Campingbus so unabhängig das ich ohne weiteres dazustoßen könnte ... :m
is ja gleich nen Campingplatz und slipanlage vor Ort  #6

was war da geplant mit dem Schleppfischen ?
auf Hecht oder auffer Ostsee ?


----------



## Reisender (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Sowas in der Art....das habe ich raus genommen, da wir das früher vor hatten....aber ich kann es wieder mit einstellen.

Sollte eigendlich auf Meerforelle und Lachs gehen......


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Meerforelle "könnte" was gehen, Lachs denke ich wohl kaum ...
denke wenn das son heißer Sommer wird ist das mit dem Ostsee-Schleppen wohl kaum erfolgreich - zumindest auf Salmoniden |uhoh:
also sollte man das wohl vielleicht nicht unbedingt weiter verfolgen .... #c ( meiner Meinung nach zumindest )


----------



## Reisender (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hecht ist schon mal gut....und wir werden ja sehen was wir da noch machen.....ich bin ja auch immer einer der gerne mal weiter raus möchte......

Nun ja, zumindest möchte ich erstmal einen Hecht von mehr als 55 cm fangen :q:q:q:q


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> .
> Nun ja, zumindest möchte ich erstmal einen Hecht von mehr als 55 cm fangen :q:q:q:q



das sollte da auf der Ecke vom Wittower Strom doch eigendlich machbar sein |rolleyes
zumindest im Frühjahr gibts da super Fänge und das auch nicht wenige .
na mal sehen .....


----------



## Reisender (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Wer braucht noch Zimmer ???


Der Jan, der braucht keins, denn der Pennt am Steg, wo er meinen 1.40 Meter Hecht anbindet....er muß auf ihn aufpassen. :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## uer (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



> was war da geplant mit dem Schleppfischen ?
> auf Hecht oder auffer Ostsee ?





> Sowas in der Art....das habe ich raus genommen, da wir das früher vor hatten....aber ich kann es wieder mit einstellen.
> 
> *Sollte eigendlich auf Meerforelle und Lachs gehen......*


*wir habe dann SCHONZEIT* 



> Wer braucht noch Zimmer ???


 
Wo wollt ihr die Zimmer bestellen ? 



> Der Jan, der braucht keins, denn der Pennt am Steg, wo er meinen 1.40 Meter Hecht anbindet....er muß auf ihn aufpassen.


 wenn du mit solchen Hecht in Schaprode einläufst & du den auch noch gekillt hast,|bigeyes 
wird dich der Chef vom Team B.....angeln wohl höchstpersönlich teeren & federn, danach Kielholen & auf der nächten Fahrwassertonne aussetzen :vik:


----------



## Reisender (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



uer schrieb:


> Wo wollt ihr die Zimmer bestellen ?
> 
> wenn du mit solchen Hecht in Schaprode einläufst & du den auch noch gekillt hast,|bigeyes
> wird dich der Chef vom Team B.....angeln wohl höchstpersönlich teeren & federn, danach Kielholen & auf der nächten Fahrwassertonne aussetzen :vik:



Ein Platz an der Sonne also....na was will man mehr, und im Winter werde ich dann rein geholt !! :m :m :m

Ich werde den Chef dann ein Foto schicken für sein Nachttischchen...so darf er sich dann immer in den Schlaf Weinen.........ich hoffe nun mal nicht, das er noch eine größeren gefangen hat. ;+;+;+;+

Und ich bin ja ein BRAVER...., denn das Hechtchen darf auch dann wieder Schwimmen !! :m :m

Das macht der Peter mit den Zimmern....da habe ich keine Ahnung, wie von so viel wie du weißt !! #c#c#c#c


----------



## uer (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

na wo wird denn nu gepennt |kopfkrat



> Das macht der Peter mit den Zimmern....da habe ich keine Ahnung, wie von so viel wie du weißt !! #c#c#c#c


 
also auf keinen fall alle auf meinem neuen boot |supergri


----------



## Reisender (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Boooohhhh...hat du dir nun ein Kühlschiff zugelegt :vik:


----------



## Reisender (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Wo sind die Hechtler denn alle ??

Bitte mal Melden wer noch was zum schlafen braucht.
NEIN, keine Mädels, sondern Zimmer mit Blick aufs Wasser....oder auch nicht !! :m:m


----------



## Waldemar (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

hallo meik,
eine decke u. ein kissen wär nicht schlecht u. vileicht ne luftmatratze.
da brauch ich zum feierabend nich extra reinfahren.
und morgens bin ich der erste aufn wasser.
wenns windig wird bind ich mich an ner tonne fest.

wann war das nochmal mit dem treffen?
eigentlich müsst ich ja auch mal wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Reisender (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hallo meik,
> eine decke u. ein kissen wär nicht schlecht u. vileicht ne luftmatratze.
> da brauch ich zum feierabend nich extra reinfahren.
> und morgens bin ich der erste aufn wasser.
> ...



:q Beides kann ich dir besorgen....aber wenn du ein Zimmerchen haben möchtest, dann schnell bescheid sagen !!

Termin: *Treffen ist: Schaprode am  22.10.2010 - 24.10.2010*


----------



## Waldemar (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

danke meik,
eigentlich binn ich dort immer auf dem campingplatz.
wenns zu schlimm wird mit dem regen, haben die dort auch noch wohnwagen zum vermieten.
warsch. komm ich mit markiesenburki.
der schläft doch immer in seinem busss, und ich daneben im iglo.:vik:


----------



## Reisender (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Waldemar schrieb:


> danke meik,
> eigentlich binn ich dort immer auf dem campingplatz.
> wenns zu schlimm wird mit dem regen, haben die dort auch noch wohnwagen zum vermieten.
> warsch. komm ich mit markiesenburki.
> der schläft doch immer in seinem busss, und ich daneben im iglo.:vik:



Na, dann werde ich euch mal auf die Liste setzen.....sitzen mögt ihr doch bestimmt !! :q:q:q


----------



## Reisender (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Mann hat mich angeschrieben.....#d

Kann es sein, das wir einen beim letzten Treffen vergessen haben ?? 



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=169673

Ist es Jan....oder wer ist das ??


----------



## Mecki (15. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Zusammen,

es ist ja nun bald so weit. Ich hoffe, dass alle Mitstreiter eine Unterkunft haben. Wenn nicht, meldet Euch so schnell wie möglich.

Gruß aus Stralsund
Mecki


----------



## burki62 (15. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Waldemar schrieb:


> danke meik,
> eigentlich binn ich dort immer auf dem campingplatz.
> wenns zu schlimm wird mit dem regen, haben die dort auch noch wohnwagen zum vermieten.
> warsch. komm ich mit markiesenburki.
> der schläft doch immer in seinem busss, und ich daneben im iglo.:vik:


 
so machen wir waldi#6
eben wie immer 
ist ja auch top dort.
hoffe nur, dass wir kein ärger machen, wenn wir stundenlang den filitiertsich blockieren:q


----------



## Reisender (21. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hoffe nur, dass wir kein ärger machen, wenn wir stundenlang den filitiertsich blockieren:q



Ich bringe ne Video Kamara mit....Liebe unter Anglern, lässt sich bestimmt gut verkaufen !!

Was meinst du wie lange ihr braucht....ich meine, wegen der Kapazität der Speicherkarte #h#h#h


----------



## burki62 (22. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich bringe ne Video Kamara mit....Liebe unter Anglern, lässt sich bestimmt gut verkaufen !!
> 
> Was meinst du wie lange ihr braucht....ich meine, wegen der Kapazität der Speicherkarte #h#h#h


 
mike, du bist dooooof!
ich meine natürlich mit fische filitieren und nicht was du wieder denkst#q
falls du mich beim filitieren filmen wolltest, brauchst du ehr eine cam, die meinem messer folgen kann


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

boah, jetzt wird es scharf:l


----------



## Reisender (22. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ich werde mir mühe geben.....ich hoffe, dein Hecht sieht dann so aus #6 #6 #6


----------



## burki62 (25. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich werde mir mühe geben.....ich hoffe, dein Hecht sieht dann so aus #6 #6 #6


 
bäää, was soll ich mit nem hecht:v
ist echt nicht mein fisch und nur des spasses wegen
stelle ich dem erst gar nicht nach 
auch wenn ich nicht den pokal bekommen werde, hoffe ich 1,2,3... dorsche mit heim nehmen zu können|supergri


----------



## Magnumwerfer (25. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Och, lecker Hecht, wennst ein fangst, mia freue uns


----------



## burki62 (26. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Och, lecker Hecht, wennst ein fangst, mia freue uns


 
abgemacht#6


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Jungs bin auch wieder im Lande, Urlaub und so, lese grad hier die letzten Berichte.

Wir 3 Fischers aus Niedersachsen und Pokaljäger (hoffe ich ) brauchen auch noch wat zum Pennen.

Freue mich Euch wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs bin auch wieder im Lande, Urlaub und so, lese grad hier die letzten Berichte.
> 
> Wir 3 Fischers aus Niedersachsen und Pokaljäger (hoffe ich ) brauchen auch noch wat zum Pennen.
> 
> Freue mich Euch wieder zu sehen.



Ich habe Mecki schon ne PN gesendet, der wird sich bestimmt bald melden !! #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## burki62 (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs bin auch wieder im Lande, Urlaub und so, lese grad hier die letzten Berichte.
> 
> Wir 3 Fischers aus Niedersachsen und Pokaljäger (hoffe ich ) brauchen auch noch wat zum Pennen.
> 
> Freue mich Euch wieder zu sehen.


 
kann ja noch nen zelt mitbringen:g

gruss burki


----------



## Magnumwerfer (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Freue mich Euch wieder zu sehen.


 
#h ...kann es kaum noch erwarten:g


----------



## burki62 (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> #h ...kann es kaum noch erwarten:g


 
hoffe, dass das auch wetter ist,sonst hab ich bauch


----------



## Magnumwerfer (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Wetter haste immer, is doch egal, hauptsache es bleibt trocken:l


da kannste ganz unbesorgt sein, ist schon sicherlich vielfach bestellt|supergri

#h


----------



## burki62 (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Wetter haste immer, is doch egal, hauptsache es bleibt trocken:l


und der wind hält sich zurück


----------



## Magnumwerfer (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

#dNee, der Wind wird auch abbestellt#d

#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmK-ukwTfUA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbl0qNY2Vik&feature=related


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Diesmal haben wir Glück, viel schlechter wie 2009 kann es doch nicht mehr werden.

Also Daumen drücken.

Früssle CD


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Nur das mit singen und schon wird alles wunderbar !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfiGGLTOWx0


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5152736/Das_Lied_des_Nordens_La_Paloma_NDR_Jan_Fedder_Heidi_Kabel_Eva_Hermann_Uwe_Seeler_Bluemchen_ua__


----------



## burki62 (29. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Nur das mit singen und schon wird alles wunderbar !!
> 
> hi mike,
> 
> ...


----------



## burki62 (31. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



markisenburki schrieb:


> Reisender schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur das mit singen und schon wird alles wunderbar !!
> ...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (31. August 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Jungs läuft noch was mit ner Bude für uns 3 Fischers.

Grüssle CD


----------



## burki62 (1. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

mensch mike, ich mach mir schon sorgen|kopfkrat
was ist los mit dir#c

gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (3. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



markisenburki schrieb:


> mensch mike, ich mach mir schon sorgen|kopfkrat
> was ist los mit dir#c
> 
> gruss burki




Nichts.....fitt wie ein Turnschuh bin ich !!
Ü. 5 Kilo abgenommen, viel laufen (gehen)...und das Wetter genießen auf Fehmarn. #h #h #h

Heimlich üben wie man Hechte fängt.....und bei Bft. 5-6 mal mit einem 200 PS Renner auf See gewesen.....und ich singe immer ein Lied am morgen....:m:m:m

Also alles klar auf der Andrea Doria |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (3. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Peter ist noch im Urlaub...er kümmert sich um Unterkünfte wenn er wieder da ist !!

--------------------Peter hat mal Urlaub--------------

Nur ich habe keinen Urlaubsschein unterschrieben |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## burki62 (3. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Nichts.....fitt wie ein Turnschuh bin ich !!
> Ü. 5 Kilo abgenommen, viel laufen (gehen)...und das Wetter genießen auf Fehmarn. #h #h #h
> 
> Heimlich üben wie man Hechte fängt.....und bei Bft. 5-6 mal mit einem 200 PS Renner auf See gewesen.....und ich singe immer ein Lied am morgen....:m:m:m
> ...


 
puhhh, und ich hatte nschon die schlimmsten befürchtungen|kopfkrat
jetzt *frohsein*:m


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (3. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Mike das hört sich ja richtig Gesund an.

Werde am Sonntag aufs Gelbe Riff fahren, haltet mal die Daumen, wegen dem Wetter.

CD


----------



## Mecki (4. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Zusammen.

So aus dem Urlaub zurück. War in Kroatien (Vodice). Waren zwischen +35 bis 42°C. Auf dem Rückweg auf dem Großglockner gewesen. 70cm Schnee und Sonnenschein. Super.

Ich werde mich jetzt um die Übernachtung für Claus und Co. kümmern.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Waldemar (4. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

na meik, dann wist du ja die brücke beim nächsten mal ordentlich ausdrillen.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Danke dir schon im voraus Mecki.

Müssen uns dann mal oben am Bodden über Kroatien unterhalten.

CD


----------



## burki62 (4. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Danke dir schon im voraus Mecki.
> 
> Müssen uns dann mal oben am Bodden über Kroatien unterhalten.
> 
> CD


 
warum kroatien|kopfkrat
deutschland kann soooo schöööön sein, vorallem an der ostsee


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Deswegen bleibe ich auch noch nach unserem Angeln 1 Woche auf Rügen.
Jefällt mir Jut, sach ich.#h


----------



## burki62 (5. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

und ich werde von fr. bis so schon mal antesten
:m



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Deswegen bleibe ich auch noch nach unserem Angeln 1 Woche auf Rügen.
> Jefällt mir Jut, sach ich.#h


----------



## Reisender (7. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Waldemar schrieb:


> na meik, dann wist du ja die brücke beim nächsten mal ordentlich ausdrillen.



Och....der Gerd hatte nur Angst um sein Boot....als der ICE von rechts kam...|supergri |supergri

Übertrieben fand ich, als Gerd und Manne sich Schwimmwesten und Überlebendsanzug innerhalb von 45 Sekunden angezogen haben.#d #d

Da Drillt man/n in seinem Leben etwas über 60 cm und schon bricht Panik aus !! #q #q

Dabei hatte ich alles voll im Griff.....:m....der Zug war doch gerade am Bremsen, weil er im HB einlaufen wollte.#h

Man/n sollte halt nicht mit unerfahrenen Reisenden unterwegs sein.....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Hier mal ein paar Fotos.....


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Schönen Sonntag noch allen hier im Bord.

Mecki wir/ich brauchte noch einen Liegeplatz für mein Boot.

Bekommst das noch hin oder müssen wir immer Trailern??

Grüssle CD


----------



## Waldemar (13. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag noch allen hier im Bord.
> 
> Mecki wir/ich brauchte noch einen Liegeplatz für mein Boot.
> 
> ...


 
ich glaub um nen liegeplatz brauchst du dir keinen kopp machen.
zu der zeit is da nich so viel los.


----------



## Reisender (13. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ich habe mal eine kleine Zusammenstellung gemacht !!

*Uer*.........----------------hat ein Zi. *Und kommt mit Boot* 
Udo-----------------------hat ein Zi.
Beate---------------------hat ein Zi.
  Reisender----------------hat ein ZI.
Mecki--------------------hat ein Zi. *Und kommt mit Boot*
Sputnik4711--------------Einzelzimmer
Sputniks Kollege------ ---Einzelzimmer
Bernd---------------------hat ein Zi.
  Mefotom-----------------hat ein Zi.
Mefofrau-----------------hat ein Zi.
Mefokind-----------------hat ein Zi.
Krümel-------------------hat ein Zi.
Dickerchen--------------wie immer mit uer im Zimmer
  blinkerkatze--------------hat ein Zi.
markisenburki..- Boot--hat ein Zi. *Und kommt mit Boot*
fusionator----------------hat ein Zi.
Waldemar----------------hat ein Zi.
Diggerchen--------------hat ein Zi.
Kahti---------------------hat ein Zi.
Freund von Kathi-------hat ein Zi.
  Esox02-------------------????????? *Und kommt mit Boot*
  Aalmanne---------------?????????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Schwedenfahrer08.......mit Boot **und nimmt seine Freund mit !!
Schweden Kollege1
Schweden Kollege2*
*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Nun benötige ich noch Boote und wer noch wem mit bringt und ob noch Zimmer gebracht werden !!*

Daher bitte ich mal um Infos von euch allen !!#h#h


----------



## Reisender (15. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hatt uer auch noch Köder die wir nicht kennen ??

Der Pokal gehöt mir in diesem Jahr !!

Kommt der Jan mit einem Boot oder mit 2 Booten ??

Fragen über fragen.......|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (16. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

mit mir wird das leider nix .... :c schade - euch aber viel Erfolg !


----------



## burki62 (16. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mit mir wird das leider nix .... :c schade - euch aber viel Erfolg !


 
ach neee:c
aber wir wollten doch ...:m
na dann haste wohl was besseres vor|kopfkrat


----------



## uer (17. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



			
				reisender schrieb:
			
		

> *Hatt uer auch noch Köder die wir nicht kennen ??*
> 
> Der Pokal gehöt mir in diesem Jahr !!
> 
> ...


 Nein hat er nicht, er kocht auch nur mit Wasser 


Ich kommer nur mit einem Boot, da ich nur einen Trailer habe u. passen nun mal die anderen 4 nicht auch noch rauf.

Ach übrigens, ich bin schon ab dem 8.10. zum trainieren aufen Bodden :vik:

Gruß vom Uerjäger


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Man Jan, neidisch bin.

Freue mich schon auf ein wiedersehen.

Jungs brauchen noch immer eine Unterkunft für 3 Personen, geht auch in einem Zimmer.#6

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (18. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Man Jan, neidisch bin.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf ein wiedersehen.
> 
> ...



Hatte Mecki ne PN gesendet....werde es noch mal versuchen !!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Guten Morgen Mike,
habe leider noch nichts gehört, von wem auch immer. Schade.
Wünsch dir noch einen schönen Sonntag.
Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (19. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Mike,
> habe leider noch nichts gehört, von wem auch immer. Schade.
> Wünsch dir noch einen schönen Sonntag.
> Grüssle CD



Kommt noch...er mir ja schon geantwortet !! |wavey:
Mecki wird sich noch bei dir melden wegen einer Unterkunft für euch !!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Na dann wird das schon werden, habe vertrauen in deiner Aussage.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hi ihr Bodden Verrückten, da es mit meiner Dänemark Tour wieder nicht geklappt hat, die sch........ Wellen , man man man, ist wieder nix mit Fillets was geworden !!!! |gr:

Wie sieht es aus, gehen wir beide Tage am Bodden auf Hecht, oder können wir auch ein wenig weiter raus, um evtl ein paar Dorsche zum Landgang zu überreden.

Wäre super doll 1 Tag auf Hecht 1 Tag auf Dorsch, sagt mal was funken soll !!!!


Gruß Sputnik


----------



## burki62 (25. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hi ihr Bodden Verrückten, da es mit meiner Dänemark Tour wieder nicht geklappt hat, die sch........ Wellen , man man man, ist wieder nix mit Fillets was geworden !!!! |gr:
> 
> Wie sieht es aus, gehen wir beide Tage am Bodden auf Hecht, oder können wir auch ein wenig weiter raus, um evtl ein paar Dorsche zum Landgang zu überreden.
> 
> ...


 
also ich hab von mike die erlaubnis auch weiter raus auf dorsch zu fahren:q
das werde ich auch tuen, da ich mit hecht eh nix anfangen kann


gruss burki


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Markisenburki, das  wäre ja goil, hats den noch Platz auf deinem Boot, und könnte ich da evtl auch mit drauf, wäre natürlich super wenn das klappen würde !!!

Gib mal bitte kurze Info


----------



## burki62 (25. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Markisenburki, das wäre ja goil, hats den noch Platz auf deinem Boot, und könnte ich da evtl auch mit drauf, wäre natürlich super wenn das klappen würde !!!
> 
> Gib mal bitte kurze Info


 
neee, leider nicht.
hab schon 2 deckschrubber dabei und mehr geht wirklich net

gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (25. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Der sputnik4711 soll auch seine Dorsche haben....#h#h

Schwedenfahren hat eine Unterkunft für sich und Freunde...|supergri

ist so sicher wie das Gold um meinem Hals :k :k :k



Noch einer ohne Fahrschein ?? #h #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Schönen Sonntag noch allen hier im Netz.


Mike, denke bitte dran das wir schon am Donnerstag den 25.10 hoch kommen.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (26. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag noch allen hier im Netz.
> 
> 
> Mike, denke bitte dran das wir schon am Donnerstag den 25.10 hoch kommen.
> ...



|kopfkrat Treffen ist vom 22.10 bis 24.10.....


----------



## burki62 (26. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Treffen ist vom 22.10 bis 24.10.....


 
mike bleibt es wirklich dabei?


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Mecki mach mal Dein PN leer, du kannst nix mehr empfangen !! #q

Schönen Sonntag noch Euch allen !!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ups...............schämmmmmm mich so sehr#q#q

Meinte natürlich den 21.10|rolleyes#h


----------



## Reisender (29. September 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

*Teilnehmer Raubfisch-Cup 2010*

1) *Uer*.............mit Boot-----hat ein Zi. 
2) Udo----------------------hat ein Zi.
3) Beate--------------------hat ein Zi.
4) Bwrds..........mit Boot
5) Reisender------------------hat ne Bude
6) Mecki----------------------hat ein Zi.
7) Sputnik4711---------------Einzelzimmer
8) Sputniks Kollege-----------Einzelzimmer
9) Bernd---------------------hat ein Zi.
10) Christian.....Mit Boot hat ZI.
11) Esoxs02.....mit Boot
12) Aalmanne
13) mibrtls
14) Mefotom---------------hat ein Zi.
15) Mefofrau---------------hat ein Zi.
16) Mefokind---------------hat ein Zi.
17) Krümel-----------------hat ein Zi.
18) dickerchen-------------wie immer mit uer im Zimmer
19) Schwedenfahrer08.......mit Boot
20) Schweden Kollege1
21) Schweden Kollege2
22) muchti
23) blinkerkatze--------------hat ein Zi.
24) markisenburki.....mit Boot--hat ein Zi.
25) Kai
26) HD4ever mit ???????
27) fusionator----------------hat ein Zi.
28) Waldemar----------------hat ein Zi.
29) Diggerchen--------------hat ein Zi.
30) Kahti--------------------hat ein Zi.
31) Freund von Kathi---------hat ein Zi.
32) Katrin.....hat ein Zi.
33) Katrin .....hat ein ZI.
34) Mathias .....hat ein Zi.
35) Steffen....hat ein Zi.
36) Christian ....mit Boot und ein Zi.


----------



## burki62 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Teilnehmer Raubfisch-Cup 2010*
> 
> 1) *Uer*.............mit Boot-----hat ein Zi.
> 2) Udo----------------------hat ein Zi.
> ...


 
iss ja ganz schön was zusammengekommen.
hoffe, dass auch das wetter mitspielt.

#hburki


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Mike, habe gehört du liegst wieder unter dem Messer???

Gute Besserung min Jung.#h#h


----------



## Reisender (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Moin,

Ja, ich werde zum Treffen nicht kommen können :c:c

Ich muß am 21.10.10 unters Messer im KH-Oldenburg #q

Leider hat sich ein Aneurysma in meiner linken Leiste gebildet an der alten Prothese die dort liegt, und nun muß eine neue rein....und somit falle ich mindestends für 3 Wochen aus. #q

Mal wieder hat es mich getroffen....Jahr für Jahr das selbe spiel, solangsam geht es mir auf die Nüsse. :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Waldemar (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

man man, das find ich ja echt schade dass du nicht dabei        bist.:c
ich werde an dich denken, dir die daumen halten und einige auf deine schnelle genesung trinken.

alles wird gut#h.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ach Mike, mach doch nicht so Dinger 

Habe mal gewikipediat und gefunden 

"Des Weiteren kann es nach einer Erkrankung am Kawasaki-Syndrom zu Aneurysmen an den Herzkranzgefäßen kommen."

Ich sage ja immer, fahrt keine Japaner, die Italienischen Duc`s sind besser. 

Na ja, Spaß bei Seite.

Kannst Du deine Ärzte nicht um eine kurze Verschiebung des Termins bitten? Wir würden Dir gemeinsam so gerne beim Hechte ziehen zusehen und vielleicht auch Dir den einen oder anderen zeigen. Frag sie doch einfach mal. 

Falls das überhaupt nicht geht, wünschen wir Dir alles Gute und sind im Gedanken bestimmt bei Dir.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Das ist ja wirklich schade für Dich, Mike.

Werde schnell wieder Fit min Jung und dann gibt es einen neuen Anlauf, zu den Hechten.#h

CD


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Danke danke....ich werde mein bestes geben und schnell wieder auf die Beine zu kommen !! Verschieben geht leider nicht.....#d

Ich bereite mich dann auf das nächste Jahr vor !!

In übrigen, sende ich euch 2 andere Angler !!
Und ich bitte darum die Dame und den Herrn willkommen zu heißen, und ihn zeigen wie man Hechte fängt !!

Die Dame ist Naturköder Spezialstin.....von der könnt ihr alle noch was Lernen....:m:m:m......bestimmt gibt sie euch gerne Tipps und Tricks wie man erfolgreich mit sowas Angelt !!


----------



## burki62 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Danke danke....ich werde mein bestes geben und schnell wieder auf die Beine zu kommen !! Verschieben geht leider nicht.....#d
> 
> Ich bereite mich dann auf das nächste Jahr vor !!
> 
> ...


 
mensch mike, das tut mir auch leid, aber watt mutt dat mutt.
solche sachen verschiebt man nicht!
klar kümmern wir uns um die dame und den herren (füllen wir ab)
stehen die beiden schon auf der liste?
wie sollen wir sonst wissen, um wem wir uns kümmern sollen|kopfkrat

also, alles gute für deine op und komm schnell wieder auf die beine!

gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



markisenburki schrieb:


> gruss burki



#h Bist schon so einer......wenn ich aus dem OP komme, dann bekommst du die Klemme von mir !!

Der OP Arzt hat gesagt, das ich nichts bekomme vom Besteck....nur kennt er mich nicht !!|supergri|supergri

Alles meins....bezahlt und vergeben !! :m:m

Bekommst dein Haken aus dem Maul weg machen °°#h#h

Ein Wort eine Klemme...|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## micbrtls (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Wenn dir das Wasser bis zum Halse steht: Blos nicht nach unten schauen!!

Gute Besserung.

MfG Michael


----------



## Sputnik4711 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Servus all,

mich würde es einmal interessieren, wäre alles auf Dorschangeln geht / oder Hechte Angeln geht.

Also ich für meinen Teil würde diesmal lieber gerne auf Dorsch gehen, hätte den noch jemand Platz auf seinem Boot, der mich mit nehmen könnte zum Dorschangeln

Ach ja, was noch woichtig wäre, mal ne Adresse wo das Hotel bzw Treffpunkt ist !!??

Bitte dann PN an mich #h

Auch von mir Mike, die besten Genesungswünsche, aber so schnell haut dich doch nichts aus den Latschen............ #h


----------



## burki62 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Servus all,
> 
> mich würde es einmal interessieren, wäre alles auf Dorschangeln geht / oder Hechte Angeln geht.
> 
> ...


 

also, wir (3) wollen leiber auf dorsch und wegen dem platz hatte ich dir ja schon geantwortet 

gruss burki


----------



## burki62 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> #h Bist schon so einer......wenn ich aus dem OP komme, dann bekommst du die Klemme von mir !!
> 
> Der OP Arzt hat gesagt, das ich nichts bekomme vom Besteck....nur kennt er mich nicht !!|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...


 
mensch mike, 
du schreibste ja schon ganz wirres zeugs, können die den termin nicht vorziehen|supergri


----------



## burki62 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

sacht ma,

wie ist es eigentlich mit dem fischen zwischen hiddensee und rügen?
da gibt es doch (wegen naturschutzgebieten) div, angel- fahr- und ankerverbote, oder?
kann da mal jemand ne karte mit den entsprechenden regionen einstellen?
wir wollen doch nicht, dass uns die wapo oder so den spass verdirbt, oder?

|wavey:burki


----------



## Reisender (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



markisenburki schrieb:


> sacht ma,
> 
> wie ist es eigentlich mit dem fischen zwischen hiddensee und rügen?
> da gibt es doch (wegen naturschutzgebieten) div, angel- fahr- und ankerverbote, oder?
> ...



Dazu könnte Peter was sagen....bestimmt wird er hier noch schreiben !!

:m


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Er wird dazu was schreiben....da bin ich mir sicher !! #h#h#h


----------



## Mecki (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Moin,
ja das ist richtig. Es gibt dort Schongebiete. Darum werde ich Karten mit bringen wo diese eingezeichnet sind. Ich drucke sie aus und laminiere sie ein. Die kann dann jedes Boot was Bedarf hat mit an Bord nehmen. Ich wünsche uns allen für diese Tage viel Spaß und das alle wieder Gesund nach Hause kommen.

Auch Uli Bayer ist mit einer Mannschaft Angelfreunde an diesen Tagen in Schaprode.

Petri Heil
Mecki


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

wer geht den noch auf Dorsch und könnte mich evtl auf seinem Boot mit nehmen ??? |kopfkrat

Keiner da, der evtl auch noch auf Dorsch angeln möchte ??


----------



## Mecki (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> wer geht den noch auf Dorsch und könnte mich evtl auf seinem Boot mit nehmen ??? |kopfkrat
> 
> Keiner da, der evtl auch noch auf Dorsch angeln möchte ??


 
Hallo Sputnik,

da wird sich sicher ne Mannschaft finden, die auf Dorsch fährt und Dich mit nimmt. Das können wir vor Ort besprechen.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Mecki (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo noch mal.

Ich weis nicht ob Sie das schon wussten, aber für den Sund und die Ostsee braucht man einen Küstenschein. Wer braucht diesen. Bitte ne PN mit Namen und Anschrift an mich, damit ich diese wieder Organisieren kann.

Gruß in die Runde
Peter


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

hmm wasbenötige ich |kopfkrat  um dort Angeln zu können !?

Ein Boot habe ich nicht, und nen Bootsschein erst recht nicht !!!


----------



## Reisender (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> hmm wasbenötige ich |kopfkrat  um dort Angeln zu können !?
> 
> Ein Boot habe ich nicht, und nen Bootsschein erst recht nicht !!!




Lies doch mal richtig.....was brauchst du wohl !! 
Kein Bootsschein, sondern ein Küstenschein.....#q #q #q

Und Mecki hat doch geschrieben, das ihr es am Treffen besprecht mit wem du auf Dorsch raus kannst !!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Also, wenn ich das jetzt recht verstehe, reicht unser Fischereinschein nicht aus.

Dann bitte 4x mal das Gedeck Küstenschein für uns, Peter.

Zusätzlicher Fischer kommt nun doch noch mit, wie besprochen.

Freu mich schon.

Grüssle CD


----------



## burki62 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich das jetzt recht verstehe, reicht unser Fischereinschein nicht aus.
> 
> Dann bitte 4x mal das Gedeck Küstenschein für uns, Peter.
> 
> ...


 
ihr redet dorch hier über die erlaubnis für die küstengewässern des landes mvp, oder? (ich hab immer ne jahreserlaubnis f. 20eus)
den fischereischein brauchst du trotzdem!
gibt doch aber noch touristenscheine für mvp, oder?


gruss burki


----------



## Mecki (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Moin

Ja. Der Touristenscheine für MV ist für Touris die keinen Angelschein (Angelerlaubnis) haben. Die kaufen sich diesen und die Küstenkarte dazu.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Kleine Änderung bei uns, sind doch jetzt nur noch 3 Fischers.

Der Sohn von meinem Freund fällt für längere Zeit aus.

Schade aber die Gesundheit geht vor.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@Mecki


Kannst du mir bitte mal die Adresse rüber senden ??
Ich muß meinen beiden Ersatzanglern doch sagen wo hin sie sollen.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Wir sind raus, mein Cheffe hat was dagegen, das wir kommen.

Habe ein Doppelzimmer gebucht und angezahlt. wer es haben will, bitte eine PN an mich schicken.


----------



## Mefotom (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Magnumwerfer,

Schade!  

Aber die Arbeit geht natürlich vor.

Vielleicht klappt es im nächsten Jahr wieder.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## burki62 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Mefotom schrieb:


> Hallo Magnumwerfer,
> 
> Schade!
> 
> ...


 
ja ja, die liebe arbeit
kann desswegen auch nicht schlafen#q


----------



## Mecki (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Guten Morgen,

so, Schwedenfahrer vom 21.10, Reisender vom 22.10 und Cristian vom 21.10 schlafen in den Ferienwohnungen der Fam.Krüger. 
Adresse: Streuenweg 63A
             18569 Schaprode
   Tele.Nr.038309 28010

Sollten sonst noch fragen in Punkto Unterkunft oder Boot sein bitte melden. Es sind nur noch 6 Tage hin. Am 7.Tag treffen wir uns zum großen Angeln.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Reisender (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Äh....Peter, du weißt das meine Erstatzleute in der Bude nächtigen die ich eigendlich gemietet habe ??????

2 personen gehen darein !!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

|supergriwir sind wieder dabei, habe vom Cheffe heute überraschend grünes Licht bekommen.:l

Ankunft Nachmittags am 21.#h

Wir freuen uns kaputt|jump:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Mecki hast Du meine PN bekommen, für mich wird es auch eng, wie ich dir geschrieben habe, wenn ich keinen Ersatz finde, fällt für mich das Angeln leider auch ins Wasser !!
Wie gesagt die Arbeit geht vor :c  das ist das Los der Selbstständigen, wenn kein Ersatz da ist !!!!


----------



## Mefotom (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Magnumwerfer,

Klasse! Ich bin ab morgen Früh auf Rügen.

Ich werd mal testen ob die Hechte schon beißen!

Bis zu Treffen dann.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Dann mal viel Erfolg Tom und Donnerstag treffen wir uns dann, wir sind im Hotel Garni Villa Holm.


----------



## Mecki (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Äh....Peter, du weißt das meine Erstatzleute in der Bude nächtigen die ich eigendlich gemietet habe ??????
> 
> 2 personen gehen darein !!


 
Micke:
Bleib gans locker. Das schadet sonst nur Deiner Gesundheit.
Die Ersatzleute ziehen nicht in eine Bude sondern in die Ferienwohnung die für Dich vorgesehen war. OK

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@Magnumwerfer u. Mefotom

Das ist ja super das Ihr auch schon am Donnerstag auf Rügen seid.

Wir auch.

Peter danke für die Info.

Freue mich schon Euch alle wieder zu sehen.

Grüssle CD


----------



## uer (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

hi jungs,#h so wie es bei mir aussieht komme ich wohl auf jedenfall schon mal am freitag :vik:wenns boot bis dahin wieder heil ist, liegt nämlich zur zeit ohne lenkung im hafen :c
mit samstag steht noch in ne sterne, wenns wetter passt muß ich mit nem paar jungs ich auf die ostsee zum dorsche stippen, is ja dann auch nicht das schlechteste 

also bis die tage


----------



## Reisender (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Moin Jungs/Mädels

Ich benötige noch etwas......#h #h

Zwei Ruten, Rollen und Köder für meine Leute die ich euch schicke !!  :m

*Ich nehme in mir es mal raus*, das ich mehr bekomme wie das was ich brauche !! Denn die beiden sind meine Freunde und *auch eure Gäste !!*

Denn ich kann ja nicht kommen....:c.....da ich wieder im KH bin !! Und das wird für mich nicht gerade leicht !!

Hier mal wer kommt !!

http://www.kutter-und-brandung.de/forum/naturkoeder.html

Habt ihr noch fragen, dann bitte an Sie selber !!|wavey: |wavey:

Denn die kann das, was ihr nicht könnt !! :m :m

Fische fangen.........:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## Mecki (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Moin,
die Montagen kennen ich bzw. wir auch. Aber darum schreibe ich das nicht. Es ist eine gute Überleitung. Unser Verein, der Meeresangel Club Stralsund führt am 4.12. wieder den Nikolaus Pokal im Brandungsangeln durch. Neu ab diesem Jahr ist, dass dies gleichzeitig die Qualifikation für die Deutschen Meisterschaften ist. Sollt jemand Lust haben mit zu machen, melde sich bei mir. Unsere Seite www.meeresangeln-hst.de
Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Auf euch ist verlass...so habe ich euch auch kennen gelernt !! :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik:

Ruten und Rollen und Köder......ihr könnt und wollt helfen....und das finde ich super schön von allen !!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Jo, die letzten vorbereitungen laufen jetzt richtig an.

Boot wird auch nochmal sauber gemacht, muss doch für euch schön sein.

Grüssle CD


----------



## uer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Noch 2 Tage bis zum Treffen :vik: aber leider wird das Wetter nicht besonders , aber lassen wir uns davon abschrecken |kopfkrat *NEIN :q*


----------



## Mecki (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Moin,

es sind ja nur noch Stunden Minuten und Sekunden dann geht's los. Ich hoffe das es nicht so Windig wird. Nicht das einer über Bord geht oder nur  :v
Gruß Mecki #h


----------



## Mefotom (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo,

so leider sind wir wieder zuhause.

Der Gesundheitszustand meiner Frau hat uns gezwungen nach Hause zu fahren.

Schade aber nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder mit dabei.

Jetzt muss Tanja erstmal wieder auf die Beine kommen.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

@Mefotom
Schade das mit deiner Frau, wünsche Ihr gute Besserung.

Dann also bis zum nächsten mal.#h

Shit auf das Wetter,oder was. Na mal sehen wat jeht.

Grüssle CD


----------



## uer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Jungs, 

habe mir jetzt noch einmal alle Wetterberichte reingezogen und muß sagen, wir haben ein Jahr auf dieses Treffen gewartet und dann das sche.ß Wetter. Der Wind wird uns zwar am Freitagvormittag noch ganz schön zu schaffen machen, aber wir lassen uns dovon nicht abhalten, zumal es ja am Sammstag schön werden soll. 

Also für alle die schon in Schaprode sind oder auf den Weg dahin, Treff ist am Frietag um 9 Uhr (egal was für Wetter ist) an der Slipanlage in Schaprode unterm Pils. Da ich mit dem Boot von Altefähr rüberkomme (wenn es der Wind zulässt), wird euch Peter (Mecki) dort ersteinmal um 9 Uhr in Empfang nehmen. Wir besprechen dann, wie wir weiter verfahren werden und würden alle die kein Boot haben auf die vorhandenen Boote verteilen. 

Also drückt die Daumen, damit wir angeln können. 

Schöne Grüße von Mecki & mir (& vom kranken Huhn Mike :vik 

*PS: Wichtig, wer noch die Möglichkeit hat, bitte eine kurze Info geben, ob angereist wird oder nicht, damit wir einen Überblick haben wer nun kommt oder nicht.*


----------



## Mefotom (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Hallo Schwedenfahrer,

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.

Ich drücke den Teilnehmern beide Daumen, damit Ihr gute Bedingungen habt.

Und ich wünsche Allen ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## burki62 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

*PS: Wichtig, wer noch die Möglichkeit hat, bitte eine kurze Info geben, ob angereist wird oder nicht, damit wir einen Überblick haben wer nun kommt oder nicht.*[/QUOTE]

moin moin alle zusammen,

haben uns schon auf das treffen gefreut, aber leider macht mir die sch... arbeit nen strich durch die rechnung.
hab nen objekt am hals, was in den ferien erledigt werden muss
und daran hab ich noch bis einschl. samstag zu knabbern
*waldemar* wird dann also auch nicht dabei sein.
wir wünschen euch die besten erfolge und ein feucht fröliches treffen.

gruss burki


----------



## uer (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

hier mal die Wetterberichte für die nächsten 3 Tage 
Da es für Schaprode nicht von jedem Wetterdienst eine Ansage gibt, kabe ich mal immer den dichtesten rausgesucht. 

1. Altefähr
2. Hiddensee

und 3. Schaprode

Die Aussichten sind wirklich nicht schön, ich hoffe es wird nicht wirklich so schlimm wie angesagt, vor allem für die die eine weite Anreise haben werden. 

@ Burki & Waldemar, 

Arbeit geht vor, denn ohne Moos nichts los. Naja und das Wetter wird ja nicht wirklich einladend zum angeln sein.


----------



## Reisender (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ihr könnt es glauben oder nicht....ich bin wieder zu hause !!

Meine OP wurde abgesagt, da das Risiko besteht, das ich auf dem Tisch verblute !!

Leider sind die Blutergebnise so schitte, das ich so gut wie NULL Gerinnung in meinem Blut habe.

Nun muß ich zur Blutwäsche...WAS BESTIMMT KEIN SPAß MACHT !!

Der Arzt, hat auch verboten, das ich schwere sachen mache !!
Da mein Aneuyrisma jederzeit platzen könnte. 

Ich war gestern fertig mit den Nerven, da macht man sich Wochenlang gedanken, und dann bekommt man mit dem Hammer noch einen Drübergezogen !! 



Ich hoffe ihr habt trotzdem spaß am fischen.....:vik:


----------



## muchti (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



uer schrieb:


> 2. Hiddensee



konstante 25kn...i schmeiss nach osten |rolleyes


----------



## burki62 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ihr könnt es glauben oder nicht....ich bin wieder zu hause !!
> 
> Meine OP wurde abgesagt, da das Risiko besteht, das ich auf dem Tisch verblute !!
> 
> ...


 
mensch mike, mach jetzt bloß keinen scheiß!!!
ich wünsche dir alles gute für die bevorstehende blutwäsche und für das was danach folgen wird.

gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

1) *Uer*.............mit Boot-----hat ein Zi...Morgen 
2) Udo----------------------hat ein Zi. ..ist da
3) Beate--------------------hat ein Zi. ..ist da
4) Bwrds..........mit Boot.,..nein
5) Reisender------------------hat ne Bude Abgesagt
6) Mecki----------------------hat ein Zi...ist da
7) Sputnik4711---------------Einzelzimmer..Abgesagt
8) Sputniks Kollege-----------Einzelzimmer..Abgesagt
9) Bernd---------------------hat ein Zi...ist da
10) Christian.....Mit Boot hat ZI...ist da
11) Esoxs02.....mit Boot..Nein
12) Aalmanne..Nein
13) mibrtls...Nien
14) Mefotom---------------hat ein Zi. War da
15) Mefofrau---------------hat ein Zi. War da
16) Mefokind---------------hat ein Zi. War da
17) Krümel-----------------hat ein Zi...ist da
18) dickerchen-------------wie immer mit uer im Zimmer..Morgen
19) Schwedenfahrer08.......mit Boot..ist da
20) Schweden Kollege1....ist da
21) Schweden Kollege2....ist da
22) muchti........Morgen
23) blinkerkatze--------------hat ein Zi...
24) markisenburki.....mit Boot--hat ein Zi....abgesagt
25) Kai....ist nicht da
26) HD4ever mit ???????....nein
27) fusionator----------------hat ein Zi....nein
28) Waldemar----------------hat ein Zi....abgesagt
29)
30) Kahti--------------------hat ein Zi....ist da
31) Freund von Kathi---------hat ein Zi....ist da
32) Katrin.....hat ein Zi....ist da
33) Katrin .....hat ein ZI....ist da
34) Mathias .....hat ein Zi....ist da
35) Steffen....hat ein Zi.,...ist da
36) Christian ....mit Boot und ein Zi....ist da


----------



## uer (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



> 22)
> ........
> muchti....nein
> .....
> .......


der Herr Kaptain (muchti)erscheint morgen mit dickerchen und meiner wenigkeit :vik:

Es ist zwar nicht das beste Wetter, aber trotzdem wäre es schön gewesen wenn sich die, die nicht gekommen sind oder nicht mehr wollten, hier gemeldet hätten, damit Mecki bescheid gewusst hätte. 

Freue mich schon auf die Verteidigung  des Pokals (der wird gerade noch schick gemacht) morgen und  auf meine 2 neuen Mitstreiter an Bord, werden so gegen 9 Uhr in Schaprode aufschlagen.


----------



## Reisender (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Sooy...das war mein Fehler.....muchti....ich habe dich lieb #h


----------



## burki62 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

hi leuts,

wie ist es bisher gelaufen?
sind doch hoffendlich wieder alle heim gekehrt und haben min einen kapitalen hecht an bord, oder?
ist es bei euch wirklich so schlimm, wie es im windfinder steht?

dann mal noch nen feucht fröhlichen abend#g

|wavey:burki


----------



## Reisender (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Konnte mal was fangen ??#h


----------



## uer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

So, dickerchen, muchti & ich sind wieder vom 4. norddeutschen AB Raubfisch Cup zurück. 

Wie immer war es ein feines Treffen,#6 auch wenn einige nicht gekommen sind, die sich angemeldet hatten. |motz: 

Aber die, die trotz der wiedrigen Wetterverhältnisse gekommen sind, bei den möchte Peter, das krnke Huhn Maik und ich mich ganz dolle bedanken. 

Das Wetter war an diesem WE uns nicht gut gesonnen. Der Freitag ist dem Wind zum Opfer gefallen, der Samstag wurde trotz heftigen Windes genutzt. Naja und heute, 7 Bf, 8 in Böen und dann noch einsetzender Regen, brachte ein schnelles Ende. 

Aber trotzdem haben wir unsere 3 besten am Samstag ermitteln können. Die bester Bootsbesatzung war in diesem Jahr |kopfkrat die Frauenmannschaft, |stolz: mit 3 schönen Hechten u. der beste Einzelangler wurde buchstäblich in letzter Minute, Claus (Schwedenfahren) mit einem richtig fetten guten 85ziger. #6 Naja und die bester Frau wurde Katrin, davon hatten wir aber auch gleich 3 :vik:

Bilder werden bestimmt noch von dem einen oder anderen hier reingestellt. 

Die Vorbereitungen für den 5. norddeutsche Anglerboard Raubfisch Cup 2011 werden in der nächsten Zeit beginnen. 

#h #h von Mecki, dem Reisenden und der Uer


----------



## Montanahst (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

ja war bis auf freitag ein schönes wochenende.am sonntag konnten von mir noch 2 hechte ,einer von 54cm  und ein 92er gelandet werden.was bei dem größeren von beiden gar abenteuerlich von statten ging da bernd sein kescher so riesig war das gerade mal der kopf reingepasst hat und wir den fisch mehr oder weniger einwickeln mussten .#raber trotzallem ein dickes danke an alle auf dem boot gewesenen die so tapfer durchgehalten haben|wavey:.

gruss und petri     

matze  (team meeresangeln-hst)


----------



## Mefotom (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Schade dass das Wetter nicht mitgespielt hat.


----------



## Reisender (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Ich könnte aus der Haut fahren.....OP, Abgesagt und hier sitzen um zu warten was hier kommen mag.

Das Wetter war ja echt nicht der Hit....zu hoffen ist, das es allen trotzdem Spaß gemacht hat. Auch wenn es nicht viel Fisch.......Hechte gab !! 

Ich hoffe, das alle die da waren trotzdem ein schönes Wochende gehabt hatten !!


----------



## Reisender (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Wie ich gehört hatte, haben die Damen mal wieder richtig abgeräumt !!

:l:l:l

Petri euch Mädels.....#h #h #h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

:vik:Wir sind nun auch zurück vom Saunaurlaub:vik:

Matze hat am Sontag den Vogel abgeschossen, "92er++"ein dickes Petri#6

Trotz heftigem Wind waren die 2000km nicht für die Katze, die Saunaaufenthalte waren schon eine Entschädigung für das Wetter.

Vielen Dank an Christian unserem tapferen Kapitän und seinem fachkundigen Berater Bernd, ohne euch wäre das alles nicht möglich gewesen.

:qAllen schneidern wie mir, wünsche ich für das nächste Jahr mehr Erfolg.:q

Dir Peter ein Dankschön für deine Mühen und Geduld.

Alles in allem es hat Freude gemacht und bock auf mehr.



Schade das Mike nicht dabei war, Dir wünschen wir besonders viel Gesundheit.


----------



## uer (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

tja so ist angeln 





> Matze hat am Sontag den Vogel abgeschossen, "92er++"ein dickes Petri#6


 nen Tag früher und er wär ganz vorne mit bei 

& 





> :qAllen schneidern wie mir, wünsche ich für das nächste Jahr mehr Erfolg.:q


 kann mein boot ganz gut gebrauchen, 2 jahre den pokal geholt und jetzt geschlagen von der (fast) frauentruppe (musste ja noch unbedingt ein ankerboy mit |sagnix - ) aber nächstes jahr wird alles besser, VERSPROCHEN


----------



## Montanahst (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

na mal schauen|supergri|supergri|supergri immerhin ist der sund unser hausgewässer.wird bestimmt lustig freu mich schon aufs nächste jahr gruss matze


----------



## Reisender (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Moin,

Gibt es eigendlich keine Bilder vom Treffen ??


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. November 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Jungs bin nun auch wieder sicher zu hause angekommen, hatte ja noch ne Woche Verlängerung auf Rügen gebucht.

Möchte mich auch noch mal bei allen, auch im Namen meiner Mitstreiter, bedanken         und wir kommen wieder.

Peter dir ein besonderes Danke, für die Absagen kannst du nichts. Aber das Wetter hättest du besser im Griff haben müssen#h

Freuen uns schon aufs nächste mal.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Magnumwerfer (6. November 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



Reisender schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Gibt es eigendlich keine Bilder vom Treffen ??


 
Gute Frage, klar wurden Bilder gemacht, meine Knipse hat gesponnen, alles unscharf.

Also Mädels dann mal hochladen hier#h


----------



## uer (7. November 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Die Frauenmannschaft beim #: :vik:


----------



## uer (9. November 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

hab ich nur alleine Bilder gemacht |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (9. November 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

Und wer ist nun wer....eine kenne ich !! :vik:

Schöne Fischchen....#6#6


----------



## uer (10. November 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

ich kann mir nur Frauennamen merken, woran das wohl liegt |kopfkrat - 

Bild 1: Kati & ihr Freund (der jetzt den Fischereischein machen muss :q)
Bild 2: Katrin, Katrin, Katrin & ihr Skipper (der sogar auch nen Fisch auf dem Frauenboot gefangen hat #r)

#h


----------



## Mecki (10. November 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*



uer schrieb:


> ich kann mir nur Frauennamen merken, woran das wohl liegt |kopfkrat -
> 
> Bild 1: Kati & ihr Freund (der jetzt den Fischereischein machen muss :q)
> Bild 2: Katrin, Katrin, Katrin & ihr Skipper (der sogar auch nen Fisch auf dem Frauenboot gefangen hat #r)
> ...


 
Moin,
Skipper Matze. Der hat aber nur den Hecht gefangen weil die Mädel die Hechte angelockt haben. Das war bestimmt ein Irrläufer der an den falschen  Köder gegangen ist.

Gruß an alle
Mecki


----------



## uer (14. November 2010)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup 2010*

hier noch 2 bilder vom treffen :vik:


----------

